# fluxbox: conky als dockapp? [solved: own_window=no]

## tomhog

Kann ich conky irgenwie als Dockapp im(?) Slit unterbringen? Oder zumindest aus der Taskbar ausblenden, nervt dort irgendwie..

Startparameter oder Config-Einstellungen konnte ich keine finden.

TIALast edited by tomhog on Fri Jan 30, 2009 7:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rc

Du suchst vermutlich die Option "own_window".

Meine minimale .conkyrc sieht wie folgt aus:

```

alignment top_left

background yes

font -adobe-helvetica-bold-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

gap_x 852

gap_y 754

own_window no

update_interval 20

TEXT

${battery}  ${battery_time}

```

Damit habe ich conky nur auf meinem "Desktop" und sonst nirgends.

Gruß

rc

----------

## tomhog

Jepp, danke - das wirkt wie gewünscht.

Aber wie kommst du ohne die Anzeige des Wochentags aus?  :Wink: 

----------

